# Lounge > Food and Dining >  Recommended espresso machine maintenance place?

## Ekliptix

My parents espresso/cappuccino machine is putting out weak coffee.
Anyone have any tips (South Calgary), of a good place to have them do some maintenance, etc to keep it in top condition?

Thanks

----------


## JPB

I've had good luck with Espresso Works, not far from Chinook in the hot tub district. http://espressoworks.ca/

I've had one problem where he just sold me the parts and walked me through repairing something myself rather than charging me for the repair. For other work I thought his prices were decent and his turnaround was quick.

----------


## me_dennis

what kind of espresso machine? I have a Breville that wasn't working anymore and I looked up some videos on youtube and ordered parts off amazon and fixed it myself.

----------


## Ekliptix

It’s a Saeco. 
@JPB
, thank you. It looks like they don’t service this brand unfortunately. 
I’m hoping to just drop it off for servicing as a gift to my parents.

----------


## nismodrifter

No affilitation and no personal experience but he is in the SW and services that brand of machine.

https://coffeemachinerepair.ca/

----------


## msommers

National Cappuccino & Pasta

----------

